# keyboard / mouse don't work

## codepoet

I did an emerge rsync and emerge --update world... then upon reboot my PS/2 keyboard and USB mouse don't work.  Not even the keyboard leds light up.  Services on the box are still running, I can ssh in and so on... any ideas why the keyboard / mouse don't work?

Thanks

----------

## klieber

What packages were updated when you did the emerge -u world?  What relevant error messages are in your log?  What relevant messages does dmesg show?

--kurt

----------

## codepoet

Whoops.

dmesg showed an error with devfsd.

One of the upgrades was devfsd, and I carelessly overwrote devfsd.conf... so when gpm tried to start up, bad things happened...

Thanks for help  :Very Happy: 

----------

